# Color Laser Multi Function Printers?



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I do a real lot, and I mean a real lot of extraneous printing.

Just in one night alone last year, I printed and bound 50 vooks with 50 pages each for something I do on the side.

I try to review the duty cycles and the cpp, cost per page and then do the best that I can.

I don't give a sh*t if the printer costs $ 900.00, but the ink is affordable and the maintenance in zilch, and it will print high quality high speed graphics and photos, but mostly black and white. But, I want the quality and speed when I want to use it.

Ed


----------

